# Caught some trout during the front yesterday in camden county



## M77 Ruger (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 22, 2017)

Cool video!  What are you guys using for bait?  I recognize that ramp.  We put in there in August for my gator hunt.  

Going to St. Simons area this weekend to do some fishing.  Taking out the 18" Robalo


----------

